# 1940s schwinn paramount



## kccomet

congrats to all you lightweight schwinners on the new section. i will try and do my part to help kick it off, heres a 40s paramount in all its crusty glory. ive had this bike quite awhile and havent cleaned the grime or crud, it shows a lot of character as is


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

That's a awesome old timer!!!  Kind of forgot about my 41 Superior. Lots of wrong stuff but still kinda cool and Cro mo frame.


----------



## rustjunkie

wow





Makes you wish it could talk, doesn't it


----------



## Dale Alan

Very nice,it would be cool to know the history behind it. It sure has character.


----------



## vincev

I picked this beauty up for $300.Hung in a workshop for decades.It was coated with saw dust from being in a wood working shop.


----------



## vincev

OOPS.Wrong place .Forgot to start a new thread.Sorry.


----------



## dave429

Beautiful track bike. What are your plans for it? restore or leave it as is? What frame size. I would love to find an antique paramount track bike. I have an Rixe track bike from the 50's. I think it looks great just as it sits.


----------



## kccomet

no i will leave it the way it sits. to me a repaint would be criminal on this bike, but thats just my preference. i havent even cleaned up this bike, its got a lot of character and good vibes going for it


----------



## dave429

Yeah, it is beautiful just the way it is. Have any of the history on it?


----------



## Champy

kccomet said:


> congrats to all you lightweight schwinners on the new section. i will try and do my part to help kick it off, heres a 40s paramount in all its crusty glory. ive had this bike quite awhile and havent cleaned the grime or crud, it shows a lot of character as is
> 
> View attachment 280382
> 
> View attachment 280384
> 
> View attachment 280387



Love this bike.  It would be a crime to change it in any way.


----------



## Schwinn499

Here is one a fellow lightweight guru restored recently. I really like this paint/decal scheme.


----------



## Dale Alan

Wow,that is a work of art.I agree that is quite a paint/decal scheme.I am not a fan of red tape,but I really like it on this one.


----------

